# Changing belts on 93 sentra Help!



## albsure_dlog (Mar 6, 2005)

I have been trying to remove the power steering and airconditioning belt from a 93 nissan sentra for the past two dayz. I can get the power steering pulley to move, but even when moved to it maximum its still not enough slack to remove the belt..... what am I doing wrong here?

Alex


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

This should have been in the B13 section, but click *here* for your answer.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

glad i checked this thread, i was gonna go do that today. whew.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

so uh...i twisted off the head of the adjustment bolt...lol. rust is fun :loser:


----------

